# My flows tries to kill me



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, not really. But it was freaky.

I'm on a quad with 3 people who seemed pretty novicish considering they all tried to sit on each other getting on. So at the top I make the decision to try take it easy getting off and let them go first giving them maybe a second or so head start.

So they leave, I push off. Next thing I know the tail of my board is in the air and I'm being dragged around the top bullwheel. It's not a detachable so was going at a decent speed. Luckily I'm able to take a swipe and hit the stop bar when I'm about half way around.

Turns out that somehow one of the S-hooks on the bottom of the chair that hold the bungies for the seat padding had caught the cable on my bindings. Not sure how, I didn't even think the chair went low enough to do it. 

I always have the high back folded over the power straps. Which I thought is what you should do. Am I wrong? I'm just writing it off as a freak event?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Well, not really. But it was freaky.
> 
> I'm on a quad with 3 people who seemed pretty novicish considering they all tried to sit on each other getting on. So at the top I make the decision to try take it easy getting off and let them go first giving them maybe a second or so head start.
> 
> ...


LULZ you ok? That sounds like a freak deal for sure. We had a thread a season or two back with the same title, the guy didn't wear em properly and lost his binding mid run.... This sounds like was just a whoops! God I hope somebody caught it on go pro....>


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Deacon said:


> LULZ you ok? That sounds like a freak deal for sure. We had a thread a season or two back with the same title, the guy didn't wear em properly and lost his binding mid run.... This sounds like was just a whoops! God I hope somebody caught it on go pro....>


I know, was hoping to bring up bad memories. lol. Not much else to do with the season about over.

Surprisingly I was just fine. Didn't tweak anything and brushed the snow off. Checked the cable to make sure it wasn't damaged. Looks fine.

Definitely dragged me over halfway around so had about 10' to go before I'd start to be dangling in the air. I was on the outside so the force swung me around so I missed the stop gate and had to ninja my way to it as I went by. I'm a no harm no foul guy so no biggy.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

HAHaHaha This is hilarious and omg I'm so glad you didn't get injured, because it sounds like it could have been bad news. Seriously though, just waking up, so f'ing funny!!! Thanks for sharing!!

Earlier this season I went to sit down on a quad by myself and the damn seat was up!!! The lifties weren't paying attention and I kept trying to reach behind me and pull it down, but couldn't get to it. FINALLy they see me as the chair rolls me over off the platform. I had to just fall over finally and they stopped it. The people behind me thought I was just a jackass until I told them what happened. I had to climb back up the ramp with their help. They tried to tell me the wind blew it up but wtf, seriously??


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I'm on a quad with 3 people who seemed pretty novicish


Scandinavian?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I've had my highback get snagged a few times!!!!!

And I always fold it down!!!!!

Luckily I've always managed to free it somehow before an event like yours!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> HAHaHaha This is hilarious and omg I'm so glad you didn't get injured, because it sounds like it could have been bad news. Seriously though, just waking up, so f'ing funny!!! Thanks for sharing!!


The things I do to keep you entertained!

On the plus side I landed my first 180 off a jump. I'm sure that looks funny as hell too!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Chairs are hungry for highbacks.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

bksdds said:


> Chairs are hungry for highbacks.


Ya, highback was down. But on the flows I notice that when you fold them down the cables kind of bunny ear up on both sides of it a bit. I'm guessing that is what got hooked. They definitely don't fold down as low as standard bindings either.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

f00bar said:


> The things I do to keep you entertained!
> 
> On the plus side I landed my first 180 off a jump. I'm sure that looks funny as hell too!


Whaaaaat?! I need to step my game up!! 

Nice work!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Whaaaaat?! I need to step my game up!!
> 
> Nice work!!!


You'll have plenty of time for that. Conditions are basically mid april like for us. In fact last day last year had more snow on the trails than today. It was nice and soft so I got ballsy, but man you can practically see if receding throughout the day. I'm guessing 2 more weekends then my local is closed. About 5 weeks earlier than norm and 4 weeks later opening this year.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW! glad your ok, though i was wondering why you fold your highback down loading on the chairlift. I have mine open so i can put my boot in as i ride away if i feel like it, but its always open not folded forward. btw, congrats on your first 180 off a jump:smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

t21 said:


> WOW! glad your ok, though i was wondering why you fold your highback down loading on the chairlift. I have mine open so i can put my boot in as i ride away if i feel like it, but its always open not folded forward. btw, congrats on your first 180 off a jump:smile:


For some retarded reason I can't skate for the life of me on my toe side. So they get in the way when I skate heel side. with them open I figure they'd annoy anyone on my left getting on?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

f00bar said:


> For some retarded reason I can't skate for the life of me on my toe side. So they get in the way when I skate heel side. with them open I figure they'd annoy anyone on my left getting on?


I ride regular stance and i used to sit on the ride side of the chair and had no issue riding off with my bindings open, though i switch to the left when i ride with my grandsons so i could hold them. Just lift up the highback when you skate out heelside.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The habit of folding them down comes from having then snap off when the chair hits them when everyone sits down.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So what is the "proper" way? open? They just seem to get in the way there but the easy way doesn't make it the right way. But they just really seem to get in the way when I try to get on the lift like that.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

f00bar said:


> So what is the "proper" way? open? They just seem to get in the way there but the easy way doesn't make it the right way. But they just really seem to get in the way when I try to get on the lift like that.


To me and as what i have seen others do is open. As i mentioned earlier, lift up your highback when you skate up to the chair, right before the chair comes around you push it down. It does not have to be all the way down but enough that the bottom of the chair does not hit it. When you unload from the chair and ride out reach down and pull the highback up so when you have to skate out to get away from others it will not be in your way.:smile:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Great thread, brings a couple good memories and points.

That old thread about the guy who was like the TRice we never heard of and had his gear eject like a skier....oh man I had vicsceral internet memories reading the title of this thread, good work for starters.

We were on an old fixed 2 chair at Monarch and my homie and I ride opposite stances so we were loading back to back. I felt/heard a huge "whump" as the chair left the loading zone, by the time I'm looking back I'm 30 feet past looking at my boy lying on his back around broken snowboard gear. There was snorkel levels of pow that trip and the clearance between the bottom of the lift and the snow was about "bindings + zero". His highback caught and yanked him right off as it twisted the board into the snow, broke his binding.

Point: was there enough snow to create this condition?

Point: i often think about shit like this, I wear my pass on a lanyard off a belt loop and imagine one day getting off the lift with the lanyard firmly wedged into a cranny.

I think its a random event that you can assume will never happen again, even if you find yourself in the exact situation with similar instincts, you'll flinch 1/4" and be fine.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I always ride with my flow highback up. Probably 600 days in the past 5 years with flows and no issues. Probably a freak insident. 

I'm fairly comfortable skating and tangles don't bug me too much, I have hopped off on one foot before trying to get a skiers bindings untangled from my board.... 

This kind of thing would suck. I am usually pretty aware of where my board is and either let it dangle low or have it resting on my free foot. I could see that tangle happening with any bindings though....


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Great thread, brings a couple good memories and points.
> 
> That old thread about the guy who was like the TRice we never heard of and had his gear eject like a skier....oh man I had vicsceral internet memories reading the title of this thread, good work for starters.
> 
> ...


Years ago I saw someone break his leg badly under the exact same circumstances. A skier sat down and his boot wedged right under the chair, his bone snapped before he could do anything.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> For some retarded reason I can't skate for the life of me on my toe side. So they get in the way when I skate heel side. with them open I figure they'd annoy anyone on my left getting on?


Toe Side Skate = Mongo!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Years ago I saw someone break his leg badly under the exact same circumstances. A skier sat down and his boot wedged right under the chair, his bone snapped before he could do anything.


Ouch!!!!! :surprise:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Mongo for life!


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

Actually, mongo is a skateboard term for pushing with the front foot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

bassness said:


> Actually, mongo is a skateboard term for pushing with the front foot.


I'm sure we all know this, in relation to this subject it's just as Strange.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Had a skiers little brake thingy get caught in my toestrap one time. Barely got seperated before the top.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Mongo for life!





Argo said:


> I'm sure we all know this, in relation to this subject it's just as Strange.


I've seen snowboarders push mongo before, not sure how they turn though. Didn't wait to see.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Deacon said:


> LULZ you ok? That sounds like a freak deal for sure. We had a thread a season or two back with the same title, the guy didn't wear em properly and lost his binding mid run.... This sounds like was just a whoops! God I hope somebody caught it on go pro....>


I was the guy, and as I said at the time, it had nothing to do we me know wearing them correctly. I've been riding Flows for years, from Kirkwood to Stowe...I'm pretty sure I know how to wear them. I had wiped out, was sliding head first on my back, and when I tried to dig the board into the snow apparently the latches caught in the snow and popped open. It's pretty rare that I fall, but this was a good one. You might as well call Foob is a goober who doesn't know how to wear them if he can't keep them from getting caught in the chair lift. Shit happens. :deadhorse:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure if it was already mentioned but....

When you get off the lift late it puts the chair over your board at the down ramp pivot. When you dropped over that pivot on the down ramp it lifted the back of your board and pushed your binding up into the bottom of the chair. At least thats what it sounds like. I assume you'll be more aware from this point on.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

t21 said:


> WOW! glad your ok, though i was wondering why you fold your highback down loading on the chairlift. I have mine open so i can put my boot in as i ride away if i feel like it, but its always open not folded forward.


Just curious, do the high backs on newer Flows fold forward? I always leave mine open, which means laying backward, which sticks out pretty far. I do it because lots of chairs are really low the ground, and I've had the chair damn near crush them when I sat down. I always maneuver to the far left seat on the lift so that my high back isn't a target for skiers to stick their poles into when getting off the lift.

But then, maybe I after 6 years of riding Flows I just haven't figured out to use them yet. :wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Just curious, do the high backs on newer Flows fold forward? I always leave mine open, which means laying backward, which sticks out pretty far. I do it because lots of chairs are really low the ground, and I've had the chair damn near crush them when I sat down. I always maneuver to the far left seat on the lift so that my high back isn't a target for skiers to stick their poles into when getting off the lift.
> 
> But then, maybe I after 6 years of riding Flows I just haven't figured out to use them yet. :wink:


They do go forward. These are fusion gts, btw. While they don't naturally go nearly as low as standard because they hit the power strap which is pretty stiff if the chair does hit them it'll squish them down easily enough. 

However, the issue with this, and perhaps what happened with me, is while the highback squishes down the cables get really slack and tend to push up on the sides as it goes down. I wasn't really paying attention so can't confirm.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

f00bar said:


> They do go forward. These are fusion gts, btw. While they don't naturally go nearly as low as standard because they hit the power strap which is pretty stiff if the chair does hit them it'll squish them down easily enough.
> 
> However, the issue with this, and perhaps what happened with me, is while the highback squishes down the cables get really slack and tend to push up on the sides as it goes down. I wasn't really paying attention so can't confirm.


Bizarre accident either way! Good to know you weren't hurt.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Bizarre accident either way! Good to know you weren't hurt.


Especially considering they were bringing sleds of snow to the exit ramp and for the most part you were riding wood off the lift. Don't think it was possible to have any more clearance. This was the main lift at Butternut which I believe you're familiar with. 

I was on the far outside though so another factor could have been that when the 3 managed to get off the chair swung a bit and dipped low on my end with my waiting to go last making things worse.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

bassness said:


> Actually, mongo is a skateboard term for pushing with the front foot.


Actually, I push with my front foot and have done since I started skating in the 80's.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

You almost been on Jerry of the Day!!! :surprise:

Glad nothing worse happened.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> You almost been on Jerry of the Day!!! :surprise:
> 
> Glad nothing worse happened.


Oh I'm waiting for it. I'm sure there was a camera or two there. Hopefully it gets lots of likes when it appears, go big or go home for me!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I always have the back down when getting on the lift, never really have problems with it interfering with skating heelside, but i do ride goofy.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> I always have the back down when getting on the lift, never really have problems with it interfering with skating heelside, but i do ride goofy.


I never even realized this was an issue (except for that I always ride the left side of the chair lift so that my high back doesn't get a skier's pole stuck in it). I don't have a stomp pad...just hop of the lift, jam my foot next to the back binding and ride off.

That said...funny trip yesterday. I always seem to be the only boarder on the lifts. Maybe one other among the skiers on a six-pack. My wife bitches (is that redundant?) about me getting in her way when she tries to get off the lift, because I have to lean forward to stand up. You know the dynamics. 

Yesterday, for the first time that I can recall, she got stuck in the third seat on a six pack with ALL SNOWBOARDERS. Goofies and regulars. She was genuinely panicked on the way up. She wasn't sure how she was going to get off the lift. _All those snowboarders!_ Sure enough, she got up, stuck a pole in a binding (not mine!) and chaos ensued. Fortunately, only one guy fell (not me!). It was comedy gold. It's all the fault of us snowboarders!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For me its more an issue of having it down as I skate to get on the lift. I could probably learn to really shorten my stride when I do it. Although getting off it just seemed a bit rude for lack of a better term to have it down with the potential of others getting off hitting it unless I'm on the outside.

To be honest I'm still not 100% sold on these, although in general I'm doing pretty good with them. I may grab some cartels or the like over the summer. We walked a jump about a dozen times yesterday afternoon and I wasn't being very happy with putting them on mid slope after each hike.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Actually, I push with my front foot and have done since I started skating in the 80's.


Lol, I've seen noobs pushing mongo on snowboards I am like WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Lol, I've seen noobs pushing mongo on snowboards I am like WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


I don't get it. How can you possibly do that? My right knee is already fucked up enough just pushing with my back foot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I don't get it. How can you possibly do that? My right knee is already fucked up enough just pushing with my back foot.


No idea. Kids. They are made of rubber and magic I guess.
Regarding knee pain, are you pushing with back foot in front of the board or behind? I push behind the board and the knee is in a natural position. I don't get how can people twist their front leg so much pushing with back foot in front of the board.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

speedjason said:


> No idea. Kids. They are made of rubber and magic I guess.
> Regarding knee pain, are you pushing with back foot in front of the board or behind? I push behind the board and the knee is in a natural position. I don't get how can people twist their front leg so much pushing with back foot in front of the board.


I pushed with my back foot behind the board the first couple of years. It's seemed counter-intuitive (as if strapping yourself onto a piece of fiberglass and hurling your body down a mountain isn't already weird enough). I switched to pushing in front of the board, and it seemed more productive. I could move faster. But I have to admit, since I've been riding the flows, I tend to just step out of the binding and walk if I have to go any serious distance/traverse. It saves a lot of wear and tear on the knees.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I pushed with my back foot behind the board the first couple of years. It's seemed counter-intuitive (as if strapping yourself onto a piece of fiberglass and hurling your body down a mountain isn't already weird enough). I switched to pushing in front of the board, and it seemed more productive. I could move faster. But I have to admit, since I've been riding the flows, I tend to just step out of the binding and walk if I have to go any serious distance/traverse. It saves a lot of wear and tear on the knees.


Huh, I skate behind the board no problem. I just put my weight on the board and push with back foot.
I guess with flow bindings it's gonna be hard with the high back in the way.
I just can't bend my knee that much. The board would be out of align my my body. And I have my bindings set at -18/+18.
I skate the other way tho but its only because I can freely rotate my front foot.
Maybe give it a try skating behind the board?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Lol, I've seen noobs pushing mongo on snowboards I am like WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


Yeah I was really pissed when I found out I had to skate normal on a snowboard. Took me a few days to accept the truth.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah I was really pissed when I found out I had to skate normal on a snowboard. Took me a few days to accept the truth.


Do you still skate mongo on skateboard?:surprise:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I never even realized this was an issue (except for that I always ride the left side of the chair lift so that my high back doesn't get a skier's pole stuck in it). I don't have a stomp pad...just hop of the lift, jam my foot next to the back binding and ride off.
> 
> That said...funny trip yesterday. I always seem to be the only boarder on the lifts. Maybe one other among the skiers on a six-pack. My wife bitches (is that redundant?) about me getting in her way when she tries to get off the lift, because I have to lean forward to stand up. You know the dynamics.
> 
> Yesterday, for the first time that I can recall, she got stuck in the third seat on a six pack with ALL SNOWBOARDERS. Goofies and regulars. She was genuinely panicked on the way up. She wasn't sure how she was going to get off the lift. _All those snowboarders!_ Sure enough, she got up, stuck a pole in a binding (not mine!) and chaos ensued. Fortunately, only one guy fell (not me!). It was comedy gold. It's all the fault of us snowboarders!


Skiers and their fucking poles. I always see at least one pole underneath a lift each time I go out, dropped by someone. They shouldn't need to use poles when getting off a lift, but unfortunately many noobs feel the need to use them. 

Anyways, back on topic. At least you didn't injure your vagina!
https://whitelines.com/features/broke-vagina-snowboarding-true-story.html


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Do you still skate mongo on skateboard?:surprise:


I don't skate very often but yes. Wasn't a thing in the 80s & 90's - I only found out recently that it'd been given a name. I can still ollie pretty high and land a kickflip - it's fun to watch some kid's jaw drop when I ask if I can have little go on their board. Think the middle aged guy in work boots is gonna land flat on his face? Surprise!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I don't skate very often but yes. Wasn't a thing in the 80s & 90's - I only found out recently that it'd been given a name. I can still ollie pretty high and land a kickflip - it's fun to watch some kid's jaw drop when I ask if I can have little go on their board. Think the middle aged guy in work boots is gonna land flat on his face? Surprise!


I don't know why but mid age snowboarders have me huge respect compare to mid age skiers. Maybe I just don't like skiers.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I see more and more of us on the lifts. Last week i was the youngest snowboarder on the lift. 2 guys were mid sixties and one was 59. So yep as we get older our boards just get stiffer

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Out west, I saw more skiers than snowboarders though.
It's almost like the new generation snowboarding population is diminishing.
I see younger people on skies.
Not just little kids, teenagers who used to think ski was boring and for old people.
Ski's becoming cool again.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> Out west, I saw more skiers than snowboarders though.
> It's almost like the new generation snowboard population is diminishing.
> I see more younger people on skies.
> Not just little kids, teenagers who used to thought ski was boring and for old people.
> Ski's becoming cool again.


I guess it has a lot to do with the whole freestyle skiing. I mean it used to be like alpine and downhill. Now freestyle skiing made kids want to spin around and jump stuff.


----------

